# a small re-refining job



## samuel-a (Mar 16, 2010)

i'v dissolved two 1 gram buttons i a little AR
some silver/lead left behind.
went through 3 cycles of acid wash and water wash and left for the night to dry up.



the resulting button is the one on the left, it's amazing how the quality keeps getting up as i keep practice.


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice sam.
I have seen pounds of powder but I never get tired of seeing it.There is something very hypnotic about it right?!
Johnny


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 16, 2010)

indeed.
the way it want to clamp up together, i could have played with it all day long... :mrgreen:


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2010)

Great Job :lol:


----------



## philddreamer (May 2, 2010)

Oh yeah brother samuel-a!

That's what we are talk'n about! Good job. This is how mine looked like.

And I have a lot to thank butcher for the final result.

philddreamer


----------



## philddreamer (May 2, 2010)

And this after melting.


----------

